# Classic: GSD vs Malinois ?



## Kalee Thao (Jul 30, 2012)

Which is better as a police/military dog?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Doing what kind of work?


----------



## Kalee Thao (Jul 30, 2012)

Just police/military.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Kalee Thao said:


> Just police/military.


some GSD are better than some mals and some mals are better than some GSD Personal preference, both do the job


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Just so so stupid. So stupid, so so stupid. =D>


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Did not vote because I am not a police K9 handler but I see them working both breeds and also Dutchies. Think it depends on the dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think you should get one of each, bred for police work, from the best lines...

and then keep them in an apartment, and have them as mascots at the pet store


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re "I think you should get one of each, bred for police work, from the best lines...and then keep them in an apartment, and have them as mascots at the pet store "

.... so they can be best buds with the feral cats you trained


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Did not vote because I am not a police K9 handler but I see them working both breeds and also Dutchies. Think it depends on the dog.


Do you REALLY think there's going to be a lot of Police K9 handler response to this whacked out thread.:-D:-D

Kalee - I think it's time to pull back and regroup. The hole you're digging in these multiple threads is getting deeper and deeper.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Do you REALLY think there's going to be a lot of Police K9 handler response to this whacked out thread.:-D:-D
> 
> Kalee - I think it's time to pull back and regroup. The hole you're digging in these multiple threads is getting deeper and deeper.


And I'm worried she's not going to get out of it unless someone throws her a line??


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> And I'm worried she's not going to get out of it unless someone throws her a line??


Ehmm, lets not throw her rope as well? You know what happens when you give people enough rope, right? :lol:


----------



## Kalee Thao (Jul 30, 2012)

This thread was just meant for fun. O.O Wow.. People here.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

This thread is classic.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I think you should get one of each, bred for police work, from the best lines...
> 
> and then keep them in an apartment, and have them as mascots at the pet store


A man of my own heart! I have dog that brings me newspaper in the evenng.

I have a dog that protects the house ad garden when I am out

I have a dog that eats the leftovers (when my husband cooks)

I have a dog that chases the cats out of the garden, apart from the house cat

I have a dog that accompanies me on my walks early morning before I go to work

Why do I have a dog?

I can pick up the newspaper myself 

What happens when I am out of the house is not my concern - the cat is responsible

I could throw away the leftovers

I have a cat that chases the other cats out of the garden

I wouldn't have to go out early morning with the dog

Why do I have a dog?

You tell me - probably to have a creature that obeys me


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Kalee Thao said:


> This thread was just meant for fun. O.O Wow.. People here.


Kalee? Instead of posting why not sit back and read through the topics already posted here first? There are a lot of good topics that might peek your interest. It will give you a good insight in how things generally work and might help you get to know people better?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Is there anyone else wondering if KALEE is a TROLL?

Because if all these threads are for real maybe she's just loaded!#-o:-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Is there anyone else wondering if KALEE is a TROLL?
> 
> Because if all these threads are for real maybe she's just loaded!#-o:-D


Yeah, I did, then I found her on facebook I think. She's had a (wild) bunny before.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kalee Thao said:


> This thread was just meant for fun. O.O Wow.. People here.



I'm going to give you some advice meant to be nothing but constructive:

You're exposing ignorance (lack of knowledge, not lack of ability to get knowledge) that's probably normal for your age (and that can be fixed; we all started out ignorant).

So the advice is that you read here a lot more than you type. 

If you joined the board to learn something, then you'd be reading a whole lot. And then you never would have started the "working Mal as pet shop mascot and greeter" thread. 

Or this one.




ETA
I see Alice was saying the same thing while I was typing.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Kalee? Instead of posting why not sit back and read through the topics already posted here first? There are a lot of good topics that might peek your interest. It will give you a good insight in how things generally work and might help you get to know people better?


If she did that, who would we have to amuse us all day?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Never thought of that! :lol:


Lee H Sternberg said:


> If she did that, who would we have to amuse us all day?


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

One way to look at it is that this is really just an insecurity poll.


So I guess the GSD people are just much more secure, and 
do not need to play childish games.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

We are getting a clear message that no one wants to play this silly game.


----------

